#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

**  **Fractures*     .        .* ** Monterrey*      .                    .*
*                     .*
*               (1)          .           .*
*                 .                 .              *  ** *         .*
*         .                                 .                        .             .*
*             .*
*        .                    .*
*                      .* ** *                       :-*
*  -     *   Resistivity  logs*.
  -    *   Dipmeter  logs* 
  -   * Fracture  identification  log* 
  -   * Sonic  log
*  -    * Caliper  log* 
  -   *  Density  log* 
  -   *  Temperature  log
*-* **  SP**  GR


*-* **  LDT
*  -     (*VDL* )
  -      
  -     (*Inflatable*-  *  packers* )
*

See More:

----------

